
How EverTrue Hired Their First H-1B Visa Employee - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/living-%E2%80%9Chai-life%E2%80%9D-%E2%80%93-evertrue%E2%80%99s-first-h-1b-visa#.UfurtOj4atg.hackernews
======
3minus1
I'm disturbed by the reactions in this thread. To argue that the US shouldn't
allow foreigners to come and work here because it undermines local talent is
like saying schools should give out fewer CS degrees because big companies
will exploit them to undermine existing talent. It screams narrow-minded
selfishness. What are we, a medieval guild?

~~~
potatolicious
These reactions are extra-funny given HN's propensity to complain about the
long arm of the government, state-sanctioned monopolies, artificial
restrictions on the free market, suppression of competition, etc.

It seems like some people want the government to GTFO of the way when it
benefits them, but cry for government when the free market doesn't tilt things
in _their_ favor.

~~~
untog
"Libertarian until it hurts me"

~~~
snake_plissken
TRUE TRUE TRUE

Ima just go out and build a 6 lane highway myself. For everyone else to use.
In exchange for free emoji.

------
MaggieL
I wonder exactly what skills this gentleman had that were unobtainable from
citizens in the Boston area...

~~~
eshvk
Unfortunately, we live in a world where discrimination against someone who
doesn't hold the right passport is legitimate. Replacing the word 'citizen' in
your statement with 'white', 'straight' or 'men' would automatically destroy
any argument there.

~~~
MaggieL
Maybe. But since the law isn't written that way, that's a straw man.

~~~
eshvk
So explain this to me like I am 12: If the law made it legal to discriminate
based on race (as must have existed when you were a kid), would you be okay
with aforesaid discrimination?

------
kenjagi
And there you have a step-by-step blueprint on how to undermine the efforts of
local talent pools to stand out in favor of saving tens of thousands of
dollars and hire an H-1B.

~~~
levosmetalo
Yeah, those dirty immigrant bastards that pay US taxes in the highest rate and
don't have any tax allowances. Those spoiled brats whose wives can't legally
work. But they are lucky to be allowed to work 80-100 hours a week in order to
keep their job and visa status, and to pack up the next day if they get fired.

Yeah, you should disallow that. If you push them out, then Joe SixPack would
be able to make much more money for writing JS and Ruby code and bring US
economy forward.

~~~
thetrumanshow
I'm always amazed at the vitrol that comes from the people in the Pro-H1B
denomination. You guys sometimes make the Protectionist denomination seem
quaint.

1) You SHOULD disallow that. Why tolerate a system that creates incentives for
that kind of abuse.

2) "dirty immigrant bastards" \- You're assigning a point of view that the
commenter isn't advocating at all. Protectionism is generally more about
looking into the future and being scared for your ability to continue at your
standard of living and less about disliking certain kinds of people.

And to add my own anecdote to this discussion without siding with anyone
else's viewpoint (because I'm a special snowflake with my own nuanced
opinions): I've worked at companies that chronically underpay H1B workers. The
ones that got fair pay were the ones that were brave enough to demand it.

~~~
eshvk
> And to add my own anecdote to this discussion without siding with anyone
> else's viewpoint (because I'm a special snowflake with my own nuanced
> opinions): I've worked at companies that chronically underpay H1B workers.
> The ones that got fair pay were the ones that were brave enough to demand
> it.

That is really a different issue. The law says that there is a baseline salary
to be met. Now anything above that is what the employee should be negotiating.
There are enough American/women/$minority engineers who get underpaid because
they suck at negotiating. That doesn't necessarily mean discrimination exists.

